

Microsoft makes list of top 20 Linux kernel contributors - hugorodgerbrown
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/surprise-microsoft-list-top-linux-kernel-contributors/

======
stephengillie
This article is very light on details; the list of the top 20, and the
contributions that got Microsoft on the list, are not presented. The included
video is a shiny animation on how contributing to a FOSS project works.

